
Multi-Dimensional Analog Literals in C++ (2006) - lelf
http://www.eelis.net/C++/analogliterals.xhtml
======
dang
Discussed a bit in 2015:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9305786](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9305786)

------
_pmf_
Filing a ticket for fractional length support.

